# Đắp mặt nạ dưỡng ẩm da cách nào hiệu quả nhất?



## Vũ Thu Hằng (30/8/18)

Với 4 loại mặt nạ phổ biến nhất: mặt nạ giấy, mặt nạ rửa lại, mặt đất sét và mặt nạ ngủ, bạn đã thực sự biết cách sử dụng để phát huy hiệu quả dưỡng da tối đa?

Với bất cứ mặt nạ nào, quy tắc chung là bạn cần rửa mặt sạch, tẩy tế bào chết và xông hơi 1-2 lần/tuần để làm sạch sâu lỗ chân lông. Trước khi đắp mặt nạ, việc thoa toner sẽ giúp độ pH của da cân bằng trở lại để đón nhận dưỡng chất tốt hơn.

*MẶT NẠ GIẤY*
• Bước 1: Nếu muốn tăng cảm giác thư giãn và hạ nhiệt cho da khi đắp mặt nạ, bạn có thể để mặt nạ vào ngăn mát một giờ đồng hồ trước khi đắp để mặt nạ trở nên mát lạnh. Lấy miếng mặt nạ giấy ra khỏi túi, đắp nhẹ nhàng lên mặt. Dàn trải cho mặt nạ căng, phẳng và khít vào bề mặt da. Bạn cần tránh không bao phủ lên vùng da mắt vì độ dày của da ở mắt chỉ bằng 1/4 da thường và đặc biệt nhạy cảm, cần được chăm sóc bằng sản phẩm chuyên biệt.

• Bước 2: Đặt đồng hồ từ 15-20 phút. Đắp mặt nạ lâu hơn thời gian trong hướng dẫn sử dụng không thể giúp da hấp thụ thêm dưỡng chất. Khi lớp mặt nạ bị khô có thể gây ra tình trạng hút ẩm ngược làm da bị mất nước.



​• Bước 3: Massage mặt nhẹ nhàng bằng đầu ngón tay hoặc thanh lăn thạch anh, ngọc bích giúp da hấp thu dưỡng chất từ mặt nạ tốt hơn. Trong lúc chờ đợi, bạn có thể dùng lượng tinh chất còn dư trong túi mặt nạ để massage cổ, vai và đôi bàn tay.

• Bước 4: Tháo mặt nạ ra. Không nên gỡ mặt nạ một cách quá nhanh mà nên gỡ từ từ để tránh làm tổn thương do mặt nạ giấy đã bám khít vào da.

• Bước 5: Sau khi tháo mặt nạ, nếu bạn thấy tinh chất trong mặt nạ thấm nhanh hãy massage nhẹ nhàng cho da thẩm thấu hết, không cần rửa lại. Tuy nhiên, nếu dưỡng chất không thấm hết làm da quá tải độ ẩm, bạn cũng đừng rửa mặt lại với nước. Bạn có thể dùng xịt khoáng hoặc bông thấm toner để lau bớt tinh chất thừa trên da, da được thoáng khí mà vẫn giữ lại độ ẩm và dưỡng chất từ mặt nạ.

*MẶT NẠ RỬA LẠI*
• Bước 1: Thoa một lớp mặt nạ đều lên khắp mặt, tránh tình trạng chỗ mỏng chỗ dày để dưỡng chất phát huy đồng đều trên mọi vùng da. Không đắp lên vùng da gần mắt. Bạn có thể áp dụng phương pháp multimasking (mỗi vùng da thoa một loại mặt nạ khác nhau) để đáp ứng nhiều nhu cầu của da cùng lúc. Ví dụ: vùng da quanh mắt khô và dễ lão hóa sớm, vùng chữ T nhờn, lỗ chân lông to và dễ nổi mụn trong khi vùng chữ U lại khô và dễ thâm nám…

• Bước 2: Có thể đắp mặt nạ giấy ẩm phủ lên để khóa độ ẩm và dưỡng chất, tăng hiệu quả sản phẩm.

_


Dù dùng tay, cọ, thìa hay bất cứ dụng cụ nào để lấy mặt nạ và đắp lên da, bạn phải đảm bảo giữ vệ sinh tối đa để tránh sản phẩm bị nhiễm khuẩn. Ảnh: The Independent_​
• Bước 3: Sau 15-20 phút (tùy theo hướng dẫn sử dụng của mặt nạ), rửa mặt bằng nước ấm cho sạch hết sản phẩm rồi rửa lại bằng nước lạnh cho da được săn chắc.

• Bước 4: Bắt đầu các bước dưỡng ẩm thông thường ngay để khóa và lưu giữ dưỡng chất của mặt nạ.

*MẶT NẠ ĐẤT SÉT*
Có thể bạn vẫn thường nghĩ phải đợi mặt nạ đất sét khô nứt như thạch cao trên mặt mới được rửa sạch. Nếu vậy bạn đã vô tình làm tổn thương da trong suốt thời gian đó mất rồi. Sau khi đắp mặt nạ lên da, mặt nạ đất sét trải qua 3 giai đoạn:

Giai đoạn 1 khi mặt nạ còn ướt, da đang hút lấy dưỡng chất và khoáng chất từ trong mặt nạ.



​Giai đoạn 2 khi mặt nạ khô dần, đất sét đang lấy đi cặn bẩn sâu trong lỗ chân lông và thanh lọc da bạn.

Giai đoạn 3 khi mặt nạ khô hoàn toàn, mặt nạ hấp thu ngược nước và độ ẩm từ da của bạn, khiến da bạn khô căng và dễ bị kích ứng. Vì vậy, thời điểm tốt nhất để rửa sạch mặt nạ là giai đoạn 2, khi bạn nhìn thấy mặt nạ đã khô nhưng dùng tay chạm vào vẫn còn hơi ẩm, sệt.

*MẶT NẠ NGỦ*
Với mặt nạ ngủ, bạn có 2 cách sử dụng:

• Cấp ẩm tức thời: Thoa một lớp dày mặt nạ ngủ lên da trong 15-20 phút rồi rửa sạch với nước. Da sẽ tươi sáng và ẩm mọng ngay lập tức. Phương pháp này giúp cho lớp trang điểm nền của bạn ẩm mịn và căng mướt.



​• Nuôi dưỡng da suốt đêm: Sau các bước dưỡng da thường nhật, thoa một lượng mặt nạ ngủ vừa đủ lên toàn mặt. Bạn xoa đều kem lên khắp mặt theo chiều kim đồng hồ, thoa từ trong ra ngoài và massage nhẹ nhàng các vùng quanh mắt, miệng để giảm nếp nhăn li ti. Không rửa lại mà để mặt nạ trên da qua đêm.

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

